# Sharing obscure favourites 4 (READ FIRST POST)



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The fourth edition, similar to the first two (links: 1 2), now that the third (XL) edition for longer pieces (link) is almost done.

This idea is a spin-off from Tchaikov6' Hall of Fame thread. I'm looking for 6-10 TC members who are interested to broaden their horizon by listening to other people's choices for obscure favourites (and sending in one of their own).

It goes as follows if you want to be a part of this:

1) You select a piece of classical music you love and that you think many here may not know. It has to be *shorter than 30 minutes*, and it cannot be an excerpt from a larger work (e.g. not a movement from a symphony). It has to be on YouTube or similar sites that do not require registration and/or subscription.

2) You send me a message with your choice and the link. Do not post your choice in the thread.

3) I'll collect all submissions and decide when to finalize this phase (max 10 submissions).

4) I will post all submissions with the links.

5) Everyone then gets two weeks to listen to the submitted works and post a few lines on each in this thread (including your own submissions) in any sequence you like. No essays required, but please include whether it was new to you and overall, did you like it or not (or indifferent) - things like that. Feel free to post them one by one rather than all in one post.

There's no voting, there's no winner. This is just about sharing.

If you did not send in one of the compositions for this thread, you are still more than welcome to post your opinions on the selected works.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

5 was just manageable given that I already knew one of them but 10 is a tad bit too much for me so I will sit this one out.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

So far, one submission (two if we include myself).


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Two or three submissions. If there's insufficient interest, no problem, we'll call it a day. The first three rounds were fun to do, and I got a few nice new pieces out of it.


----------

